# Number of exits from unoccupied roof.



## Ryan Schultz (Apr 9, 2012)

We have 2 story building with an unoccupied, flat 130,000 sf roof.  We have one stair that accesses the roof.

Other than section 1021.1 which hints at it, I can't find any other place in the code that explicitly stipulates that the roof needs only one means of egress.

Can anyone point me to a section that mentions this explicitly?

Thanks, Ryan


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 9, 2012)

unoccupied roof only needs one point of access/egress.

1021 is for stories. a roof is not a story

1009.13 Stairway to roof.

In buildings four or more stories above grade plane , one stairway shall extend to the roof surface, unless the roof has a slope steeper than four units vertical in 12 units horizontal (33-percent slope). In buildings without an occupied roof, access to the roof from the top story shall be permitted to be by an alternating tread device .



1009.13.1 Roof access.

Where a stairway is provided to a roof, access to the roof shall be provided through a penthouse complying with Section 1509.2.

Exception: In buildings without an occupied roof, access to the roof shall be permitted to be a roof hatch or trap door not less than 16 square feet (1.5 m2) in area and having a minimum dimension of 2 feet (610 mm).

1009.13.2 Protection at roof hatch openings.

Where the roof hatch opening providing the required access is located within 10 feet (3049 mm) of the roof edge, such roof access or roof edge shall be protected by guards installed in accordance with the provisions of Section 1013.

1009.14 Stairway to elevator equipment.

Roofs and penthouses containing elevator equipment that must be accessed for maintenance are required to be accessed by a stairway


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 9, 2012)

Ryan first welcome to the forum.  Unless mtlogcabin has provided a satisfactory answer to your question it may help to clarify the need if there is one for the stair as a means of egress or access.

Francis


----------



## mark handler (Apr 9, 2012)

unoccupied roof, 0 occupants. Exiting is based on occupants.

Do you have Mechanical?

You may only need a ladder....


----------

